# Guess how old this dress is!



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

My eldest dressed Robyn in this pink dress this morning, big sister Emily asked where she'd got the cute dress from, answer I made it for her mum nearly 40 yrs ago.


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

And very pretty it is too!! :-D


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Wonderful!!!!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dress and baby are adorable.


----------



## Zoe2 (Feb 22, 2015)

What a pretty little dress! And a pretty little model, too!!


----------



## Seasonknits (Jul 9, 2015)

That is so sweet and what a beautiful smile Robyn has.


----------



## Pih (Jun 19, 2014)

She looks real cute in her vintage dress. Sooooo sweet.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

That's an heir-loom! Pretty in Pink. Winifred.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Pretty dress on a very pretty little girl!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Both are sweet!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

dotcarp2000 said:


> Dress and baby are adorable.


I agree!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

What a sweet baby in her cute dress!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

What a good job you did all those years ago. A family Heirloom.
She looks wonderful love the colour


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Love that you saved that dress for 40 years & the next generation is wearing it. Lovely - baby, dress & workmanship! :thumbup:


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Darling little girl  
Our family takes good care and passes along handmade baby things.
Sometimes the items keep us in touch with folks who are no longer with us.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Both are adorable.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

It looks lovely and so does the model. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

She is adorable, pretty dress


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks good as new xx lovely pics too xx


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It just goes to say there's nothing like how things were made years ago..The fabric has held its color and the sewing had to be good thread . It looks brand new and adorable on the little one..she's a doll! You did a great job!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just too cute


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Very pretty on a beautiful little girl!


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

3 yrs ago my Grandtr got married and night before at a dinner, in walked her dtr. in a dress I made for her to wear at her Aunts wedding.
they were the same age, dtr. was about 2 inch. taller and sleeves 
were a little tight. Mine was a peach/orange and hers was a blue. Made tears come when I saw it.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Too precious! The dress looks brand new. How rewarding to see your lovely sewing enjoyed for generations.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Pretty little dresses on pretty little girl babies - the cutest things!!!!!!!


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Being the only member in my family to save my great, great grandma's embroidered table ecoutraments, I think that your family is very caring&#128156;


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

So cute for pretty little Robyn. And, the color still looks bright and crisp after all this time.

If you have a picture of her mum wearing the dress, it would make a nice photo display to have them side-by-side in the same dress.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~ a very cute and well cared for dress. Love the shade of pink.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

How special! The baby and the dress are beautiful. My mom used to make dresses for my half-sister with puffy sleeves like that and when I had to help with the weekly ironing because mom was working, I hated having to iron those darned sleeves!!!

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

very nice and the baby is so cute and happy very nice


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

so sweet! All the items I sewed or knitted have vanished into the universe but hopefully were enjoyed and passed on by others.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Both are beautiful.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty dress. Cute baby.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

So sweet to see such a happy baby - and so up-to-date in her 'vintage' dress.


----------

